# 1er Ipad mini ou ipad 4



## tigrou81 (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour ,
Je voudrais acheter mon 1er Ipad mais j'hesite enormement entre le mini et le 4 sachant que je n'est pas besoin d'une puissance enorme ? Je je voulais savoir si leformat du mini etait bien pour surfer sur le web regarder la tv ... ? Quand pensez vous ? J'ai lu que l'ipad 4 ne changeais pas enormement par rapport a l'ipad 2 donc ne vaut-il pas mieux prendre un mini ?


Merci pour vos reponse


----------



## ludmer67 (4 Novembre 2012)

- C'est une question d'aisance, si la puissance n'est pas un critère de différenciation, alors on peut se tourner vers l'écran. Penses-tu avoir besoin d'un écran plus grand pour les usages actuels et les probables usages futurs (s'ils diffèrent).

- C'est faux de dire que l'iPad 4 n'est pas plus puissant que l'iPad 2. Les retour de différents benchmark et d'articles détaillant l'intérieur du processeur A6X démontrent bien l'avancée réalisée depuis l'iPad 3, et, a fortiori, depuis l'iPad 2. Après, à l'usage, le système peut être plus fluide, mais pour les opérations de base, la puissance ne se ressent pas seule. Il faut comparer un iPad 4 avec un iPad 2 pour voir la rapidité de chargement du navigateur. Je pense que le fait qu'Apple ait lancé un produit si discrètement, alors qu'il est réellement plus puissant que son prédécesseur, ne participe pas à la diffusion d'applications plus à même d'en tirer profit.

- Hormis la taille de l'écran, il y a celle de la mémoire flash. Admettons que tu n'aies besoin que de 16 Go et que la puissance n'est pas un critère primordial. L'iPad mini et l'iPad 2 ne diffèrent que par la taille, puisqu'il ont, peu ou prou, les mêmes composants : processeur A5, mémoire RAM de 512 Mo. Il faut néanmoins attendre les différents tests et benchmark pour vérifier si la différence de puissance est plus flagrante ou non. La densité de l'écran change; puisque les deux ont la même résolution d'écran : 1024x768 pixels. Entre 339 et 409, on paie la différence de taille d'écran.

- L'essayer, c'est l'adopter. A toi d'aller en Apple Store si tu es chanceux, ou en Fnac, pour aller toucher de tes propres mains chaque iPad (4 et mini). Personnellement, j'ai vu l'iPad mini vendredi dernier, dans un Apple Store, mais il ne m'a pas convaincu du tout. Il est fin, il est très léger, mais le format me déplait. Je ne vois pas lire de gros PDF sur un écran aussi petit. C'est une affaire de goût.


----------



## Titov (10 Novembre 2012)

Oui, je suis parfaitement d'accord, c'est une affaire de goût et d'usage.

Personnellemnt je suis allé samedi dernier chez Darty pour prendre l'iPad 4 et j'ai eu en main l'iPad mini et j'ai pris ce dernier.


J'en suis totalement ravi.


L'écran non rétina est d'une belle qualité et je n'ai pas de critique à faire sauf pour les application non iPad qui sont pixélisées.


Il est léger et rapide et on peut enfin lire (ou jouer) dans son lit et sur le canap sans attraper une crampe (j'exagère un peu là) 


Ce n'est pas un iPad au rabais mais un vrai iPad mais plus petit.


Selon moi, c'est la taille qu'il aurait dû avoir à sa sortie.


----------



## robertodino (11 Novembre 2012)

Moi j'ai revendu mon iPad 3 afin de m'acheter un Mini, et je ne le regrette pas.


----------



## Tox (13 Novembre 2012)

J'ai la chance d'utiliser une Nexus 7 et un iPad 4. Les deux formats ont leur intérêt. Je dirais que dans le cadre d'une utilisation au domicile, l'iPad 4 présente un format particulièrement versatile. Par contre, si on doit souvent transporter la tablette, le format mini est un plus indéniable. 

Ce qui me gêne avec le mini, c'est la configuration matérielle. Quoiqu'on en dise, l'affichage, la mémoire et la puissance de calcul ne sont pas d'actualité et la déception risque d'être de mise rapidement. 

Pour comparaison, l'iPad 3 était aussi puissant que le 2, malgré la gestion du Retina. Le 4 double la puissance du 3... Et le mini n'est qu'un iPad 2...


----------

